# Ladies ONLY HELP...(NO FBB)



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I really want some opinions on this photo of my "Friend". He is going to do that POF (Plenty of Frogs) thing and "Match.com" thing. And others if you advise. He has never don't this INTERNET dating thing. Does this photo look OK, it was taken about four months ago. He figurers to restrict search to Anchorage, AK. area.

Farm Boy-Bill close your pie'hole. So ladies he is getting desperate and OLD (He will be 66 y/o in thirty days. Well tell me what you think, any advise......and I will pass the information on to him. Shut-up FBB.
:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Smile dang it! You look like you're in trouble for eating bugs.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Your "friend" doesn't look nearly 66! If the picture is really decently recent, I say go for it. BTW, nice stache.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Dang, you are one good looking dude. And I loved all the comments directed towards FBB and shutting his pie hole, ya think he will listen.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh wait, I meant to say your friend is one good looking dude.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Laura said:


> Smile dang it! You look like you're in trouble for eating bugs.


I will tell him. but I think he is smiling as hard as he can. What do you think of a light blue background.......????


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

Sideways smiles makes a guy look like he's just done something wrong and wonders if he's been found out... Lol


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

cindilu said:


> Dang, you are one good looking dude. And I loved all the comments directed towards FBB and shutting his pie hole, ya think he will listen.


I got $5.00 say's he well have to comment.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Okay. So I don't usually hang out on single tree, but tap a talk on my phone listed a new posts and I had to see what the post was for that you didn't want FBB to post. Lol. So now that I'm hear if I could make a suggestion, I would tell your friend to face the camera for the picture. I think he has a nice looking face and he should show it. Also, I can't tell if it's the lighting in the photo or just how it reads on my phone, but it looks like you can see through his shirt so maybe he needs to where a t-shirt under his dress shirt. If its the lighting making it look like that, then maybe a different color shirt?? Other wise I think he looks very nice. Tell him good luck.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

The background color works.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

He wants to know how many different photos is appropate.......???


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey....who do you think you are saying 66 is getting old!!!

I think he looks like he could have a cheeky grin! If you are are going onto one of those sites then show yourself doing something you like. Kind of a 2 for one. It's a good photo but the more the better. Wish him luck!


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

I think your friend is adorable. Wish I was younger.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I don't do dating sites, so I don't know how pics should look. I think this one looks fine though and the stache and eyes should draw a lot of interest.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Maverick_mg said:


> Okay. So I don't usually hang out on single tree, but tap a talk on my phone listed a new posts and I had to see what the post was for that you didn't want FBB to post. Lol. So now that I'm hear if I could make a suggestion, I would tell your friend to face the camera for the picture. I think he has a nice looking face and he should show it. Also, I can't tell if it's the lighting in the photo or just how it reads on my phone, but it looks like you can see through his shirt so maybe he needs to where a t-shirt under his dress shirt. If its the lighting making it look like that, then maybe a different color shirt?? Other wise I think he looks very nice. Tell him good luck.


He had to chop it from this photo.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Turn more towards the camera--a gal likes to see those broad shoulders.

What happened to the one of you in the desert on that hiking trip?


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Better than the one stuffing pizza in your mouth, but it has its charm also. I like the birthday pic.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

One of the pics with you and your fur buddy would be good too. Better then this one, I would think.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

OK, What about one of these......??? He does not have photos, just photos other people take on trips, where he is the bear guard.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Okay. It was just the light. Good job with the cropping, I thought he posed for it. I think you can see his face better in the first pic, but i think the others show he is active and adventurous so maybe include them as well.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Can't see much in those pictures. Okay, a slimmish guy but is it the same 1 posting the profile? Tell your friend to stick to well lighted shots that show off his physique; photoshop the contrast/brightness and crop some so he's more noticeable. If you can manage to take shots with time/date stamps do so. (Yes, I know that can be altered but I'm not your target audience so do it because most peeps haven't clue.)


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

My eyes behold a handsome, rugged man.

:donut:


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> My eyes behold a handsome, rugged man.
> 
> :donut:


I break a sweat just reading some of his posts. and I am many years younger.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Many?

...


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

The main photo (first one) is GOOD. One of him standing on the shore is also good. One or two more should round out the profile well - ESPECIALLY a smiling one, AND a full-face one. (Usually, the more pics, the better). You have a camera, don't you, Sourdough? You could help him out in the pics dep't. In my opinion, he is an attractive man. At least he doesn't *look* like an axe-wielding serial murderer! Lordy! Is he REALLY 66? He does NOT look it!

I think it's hilarious that you've told Bill to keep his pie hole shut! Wish your friend *Good Luck* from all of us here!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

IMHO?
More 'natural' photos, less posed.
Definitely wear a blue shirt.....it makes your friends eye color pop!
The pictures of your friend that you have posted are just fine if you don't want to fuss.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> He wants to know how many different photos is appropate.......???


If your friend can post as many pictures as he wishes (without a fee), I would say the more the merrier.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm another who doesn't normally pop in here, but had to be nosey. 
I think your " friend " is very handsome. But, I agree with Laura, a blue shirt would look very nice.
My Mom lives in Juneau, might just have to show her what she's missing in Anchorage!
She's a pistol though, you might have trouble keeping up.:teehee:
Whoops, I mean your "friend" of course.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> OK, What about one of these......??? He does not have photos, just photos other people take on trips, where he is the bear guard.


Dude...yeah. :bow:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

In the memorable words of FBB, "IF I were lookin' - and I AIN'T", IF I were lookin', I'd look at this one once or twice, heck! eight or nine times!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

In the first one you look guilty, err your "friend" looks guilty 

the others are better but too far away


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

nehimama said:


> In the memorable words of FBB, "IF I were lookin' - and I AIN'T", IF I were lookin', I'd look at this one once or twice, heck! eight or nine times!



You are toooo funny. It does sound just like him!


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

Could you post the mountain/water pictures, and crop in closer on one of the bottom two of those? 
....

OK, I tried to do it for you, but the resolution of the photo isn't high enough, AND your friend doesn't appear to be smiling in either of those. I'm not sure about the women in AL who are on POF or other sites, or here even, but I prefer to see a smile that shows teeth. Maybe that's because it's the only way I know how to smile....


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Here, how's this?


----------



## WhiteStar Acres (Oct 11, 2012)

I hate him.
He's 20 yrs older than me and he has a full head of hair.

It's not fair I tell ya.
LOL


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

I know it's a "for girls" question, but here's my suggestion: Get him to get with a friend that's moderately handy with a camera. Have that friend kinda' follow him around for the day (until he forgets the camera is there) and take a whole boatload of pictures in various places. Sort through them and pick out some good, non-posed candid shots to round out the picture profile. I've never used a dating site, so I don't know how they work very well.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Yer mustache curls over yer lip, at least one member here thinks that is a sign of mental illness..................................Or something.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I really like the mountain pictures, even tho they are zoomed out. A body shot is great. I would suggest eventually get a picture of you doing a hobbie you love. I always seem to gravitate toward the men with a passion. also, what you write on them sites if far more important than your picture. What do you plan to write about yourself? Please do tell... :icecream:


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

That is a fairly good looking man, just as he is!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Warwalk said:


> I know it's a "for girls" question, but here's my suggestion: Get him to get with a friend that's moderately handy with a camera. Have that friend kinda' follow him around for the day (until he forgets the camera is there) and take a whole boatload of pictures in various places. Sort through them and pick out some good, non-posed candid shots to round out the picture profile. I've never used a dating site, so I don't know how they work very well.



Well........Well....you do understand that this guy lives near the end of his (private) logging road, in the middle of the "Chugach National Forest" and about every two weeks he goes down the mountain to meet the U.S. Mail delivery lady, if he needs human contact, and ask what is happening. He goes into Anchorage, Alaska for supplies every (about) six weeks. So having someone follow him around is largely not going to happen. But I think your suggestion is a good suggestion. I'll tell him.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

tinknal said:


> Yer mustache curls over yer lip, at least one member here thinks that is a sign of mental illness..................................Or something.


More a sign of NOT having been trimmed in a few weeks. However he is "Weirdo", and not normal.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Sourdough said:


> More a sign of NOT having been trimmed in a few weeks. However he is "Weirdo", and not normal.


So, what is your definition of a "weirdo"? How would you describe this person?


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Well, who knew your 'friend' was a blue eyed, ginger haired fellow? I agree with the others, he needs to get a front view with a smile please. Maybe one with teeth showing, just so one knows for sure he has some. The full view lake pic is great - he looks very fit.

A friend and I spent some time this last weekend looking at dating sites. She's somewhat experienced and I was clueless, but it became quickly apparent that having several photos is important and what you write even more important.

Good luck to your friend.

Jackie


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

Terri, that was the best I could do with them too. I was hoping to get a 'waist up' close up, but I can't make it work with any of the software I have.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Maybe you've shown a few here that you have an attractive "friend." He might not have to go to POF.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Jaclynne said:


> The full view lake pic is great - he looks very fit. Jackie


That is Crescent Lake. It is about 9.5 miles each way.......Good trail, lots of bears. It has a nice Forest Service Cabin available.

Crescent Lake | Snug Harbor Alaska Hikes | Trails.com


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Hey, you're smiling!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Hmm. Yep! I'm going to have to tell Mom about you. Y'all two are the same age. Or do you like them younger?
The last one is very nice, but a little bit of a toothy grin would be awesome!

Mom just got back from a couple weeks out hunting, somewhere. I have no idea where, on a mountain in the woods I suppose. Yeppers, gonna show her these!:bowtie:


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

The middle of those three pictures is the best IMHO. But also you should have one standing so that they can see that you are in good physical shape- that really matters! And--> have someone help you with the profile if necessary, so that it is well written with good spelling and grammar. I'm not criticizing your writing, I'm just saying that when I was on POF, if a guy's profile didn't sound well written, I ignored his picture and kept going....so it is about more than the pic.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Dang, your friend is good looking. 

Still waiting for FBB to chime in however. 


Have to say it again, wow, a good looking guy. I can see the girlies comeacalling.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

The middle of those latest 3 is very good..I'd toss the other two..

I'll tell you that there are always more than a few gals on ST who dream about living in Alaska..those photos can't be hurting your cause...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I agree with the others, the middle of the last 3 posted is a keeper.


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

I agree with Leslie. The middle one is the best.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

cindilu said:


> Dang, your friend is good looking.
> 
> Still waiting for FBB to chime in however.
> 
> ...


Hubba hubba, the middle picture looks like beefcake!

Where is Bill???


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

bostonlesley said:


> The middle of those latest 3 is very good..I'd toss the other two..
> 
> I'll tell you that there are always more than a few gals on ST who dream about living in Alaska..those photos can't be hurting your cause...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good advise, I will tell him. The biggest problem with ladies wanting to move to Alaska is in very short order they miss their family and friends in America. Rural Alaska is Man's Country, and that is not being sexist. They think they want the rural Alaska Cabin living and "Grizzly Adams" man till he drags some dead animals into the kitchen to thaw so he can skin them in the morning (in the Kitchen).


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I actually like all of the expressions because each tells a different story. You want to see someone in the real, not all posed and all. So each one is good in my own opinion.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Sourdough said:


> Good advise, I will tell him. The biggest problem with ladies wanting to move to Alaska is in very short order they miss their family and friends in America. Rural Alaska is Man's Country, and that is not being sexist. They think they want the rural Alaska Cabin living and "Grizzly Adams" man till he drags some dead animals into the kitchen to thaw so he can skin them in the morning (in the Kitchen).


I'm one of those that have dreamed of running off to Alaska and the above wouldn't bother me, but with kids, no way! I'd go bat crap crazy!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

OK, any of these a keeper.........???


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

The second (nice teeth) and last one of these three. Who's the hottie behind your friend?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Yep I agree! The last of these three is perfect!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

trish4prez said:


> The second (nice teeth) and last one of these three. Who's the hottie behind your friend?


He is a married man and he and his lovely wife have been married for about 43 years, They are deeply love each other. The three of us do a lot of outdoor stuff together. They are both wonderful humans, and dearest friends.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Me, too. The third of the 3. Who IS the feller behind him????


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

HOLY CARP! 159/160 guests are watching this thread!!!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> Many?
> 
> ...


16... isn't that many?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Top one in 58--Also you guy should vol. for the Tusty 200 --FEMALES plan on dining at the Merk or the Eagles--you'd be 8 miles from me--Heck you could both crash here--Ak style--bring your bedding and leave with goat meat.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Ladies--Hope is wonderful because it is the half way to a major city and yet so free and it is half way to the major fishing. Great hunting and peacefull. Those photos are real and there are more view even more impressive. Hard work but you are really working more for yourself and your comforts. A lot of crafting and reading. TV is not a real need. We have not had TV for 10 years. Miss it no. Fishing canning hunting canning chasing moose away from garden then you get to can if not you skip that canning. Fashion is warmth and dry.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

Sourdough said:


> Good advise, I will tell him. The biggest problem with ladies wanting to move to Alaska is in very short order they miss their family and friends in America. Rural Alaska is Man's Country, and that is not being sexist. They think they want the rural Alaska Cabin living and "Grizzly Adams" man till he drags some dead animals into the kitchen to thaw so he can skin them in the morning (in the Kitchen).


Not the women on THIS forum..you'd have to make room in the kitchen for the elk that SHE brought down....LOL..


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm curious..
(BTW, don't get nervous, Mr. Sourdough..I have no hidden agenda..LOL..)

Medical emergencies..like heart attacks, strokes, broken legs, etc. How the heck to people get to a doctor/hospital when the snow is burying their house and roads???

Second question...what do you all DO when the guy watching for bears hollers, "BEAR!"..????????? I'd know what I'd do..and I'd have to have a bag to carry around clean underwear..


Drat..I meant to post this in the "what's Alaska like.." thread!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

nehimama said:


> HOLY CARP! 159/160 guests are watching this thread!!!


Boy, you aren't kidding, we could always start a Sourdough fan club. He might just get a date out of this, that would be cool ya know.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

bostonlesley said:


> I'm curious..
> (BTW, don't get nervous, Mr. Sourdough..I have no hidden agenda..LOL..)
> 
> Medical emergencies..like heart attacks, strokes, broken legs, etc. How the heck to people get to a doctor/hospital when the snow is burying their house and roads???
> ...


The main Highways are kept open. Some of the passes like "Thompson Pass" are hard to keep open. I live near Turnagain Pass and Summit Lake Pass, they can be open, but whiteout conditions. The Hope Road is sometimes closed for a few days. When you get old or sickly you move near towns. Alaska has wonderful hospitals.

As for bears I have written extensively about bears.......The short of it is this: If you want to get mauled, run from the bear, it will chase you 100% of the time. With my work as a Big Game Hunting Guide I have had at least a thousand face to face bear encounters, sometimes as many as 20 per night. Just never ever RUN away. Your way better off running at the bear yelling and waving you arms.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

Sourdough said:


> The main Highways are kept open. Some of the passes like "Thompson Pass" are hard to keep open. I live near Turnagain Pass and Summit Lake Pass, they can be open, but whiteout conditions. The Hope Road is sometimes closed for a few days. When you get old or sickly you move near towns. Alaska has wonderful hospitals.
> 
> As for bears I have written extensively about bears.......The short of it is this: If you want to get mauled, run from the bear, it will chase you 100% of the time. With my work as a Big Game Hunting Guide I have had at least a thousand face to face bear encounters, sometimes as many as 20 per night. Just never ever RUN away. Your way better off running at the bear yelling and waving you arms.


Gulp..................


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

well your friend is nice looking; what maverick said about T-shirt and face the camera.

The other photos show an attractive 'manly' man . . . . hmmmmm.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice friend......I'd have dinner with him.


Well, if I lived in Alaska.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Your 'friend' looks ruggedly fit and healthy and has a very kind looking face and beautiful, soulful blue eyes. :thumb:

.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

The newer pictures, in the canoe and the one at the table are very nice. I like the last ones the best.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Sourdough said:


> Good advise, I will tell him. The biggest problem with ladies wanting to move to Alaska is in very short order they miss their family and friends in America. Rural Alaska is Man's Country, and that is not being sexist. They think they want the rural Alaska Cabin living and "Grizzly Adams" man till he drags some dead animals into the kitchen to thaw so he can skin them in the morning (in the Kitchen).


Well, he has to do it SOMEWHERE! The telling question is, does he clean up after himself?

Mon


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, so far FBB has been quiet, who knew?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sourdough said:


> They think they want the rural Alaska Cabin living and "Grizzly Adams" man till he drags some dead animals into the kitchen to thaw so he can skin them in the morning (in the Kitchen).


Sounds like fun to me!!!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Just so you all know. . . . 95 "guests" are watching this thread now!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Then maybe SD will get lucky and find a lady amongst the lookers to go wrestle bears with him. I hope so.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

The second pic by the camp fire, and the middle pic in the boat (he does have nice teeth) are keepers. Its certainly beautiful where he lives.

Jackie

I forgot to say - your friend should wear a full beard all the time, looks good on him.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

SOUrdough you are a total hottie with the beard.

(cindylu hacking wt haha!)


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Jaclynne said:


> I forgot to say - your friend should wear a full beard all the time, looks good on him.


He Say's, but then he could not pretend that he is Sam Elliot or Tom Selleck.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Maybe he could pretend to be Sean Connery or Jeff Bridges?

Jackie


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Sourdough said:


> Just never ever RUN away. Your way better off running at the bear yelling and waving you arms.


Ok YOU run at the bear yelling and waving your arms, while I do my road runner impression in the opposite direction.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Shygal said:


> Ok YOU run at the bear yelling and waving your arms, while I do my road runner impression in the opposite direction.


Good way to provoke a prey response in a predator........... 

Seriously, never run, unless you are with someone _you_ can outrun.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Shygal said:


> Ok YOU run at the bear yelling and waving your arms, while I do my road runner impression in the opposite direction.


The ONLY thing that runs from a bear is: Lunch.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

tinknal said:


> Good way to provoke a prey response in a predator...........
> 
> Seriously, never run, unless you are with someone _you_ can outrun.


I can outrun someone I trip :nana:


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

with a bear you're probably going to be lunch either way. i'd run! ~Georgia.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I wouldnt run because I dont think people can run after their heart stops.....


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I remember reading an account of bush life, by somebody who raised a family in a wild area up north. 

One of the favorite family pastimes in the summer was swimming in a very clear lake. But, when they went they ALL went, because Dad would sit on the shore with his gun, in case of bears. It was simply a way of life for him, to carry a gun and to accompany the kids if they wanted to go someplace.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

newfieannie said:


> with a bear you're probably going to be lunch either way. i'd run! ~Georgia.


Bear human encounters are common while attacks are rare. The proper responses to bear encounters are different also, depending on the species of bear and the particular circumstances. All my experience is with black bears. Of course I have never encountered an aggressive bear. In my experience they either run away, amble away, or stand and watch you with curiosity. Surprisingly I've never felt threatened. I suppose the lack of a fear response tells the bear that I am not "prey".


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I don't usually hang out in here as a married lady (hmm..'lady' was perhaps a stretch), but I see a very handsome dude in great shape for your age.

I like all the pics.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Well--come spring my son has to walk to the bus stop he WILL be with his bear tool as such He will stow it away in our lockable mailbox --open the back put tool in lock. Mail person and only drop mail in and it drops to the lock chamber. He has time to put it away because of the school bus lights are seen about a minute before the bus stop. He simply will have to wait for the school bus to get around the bend before removing it for the walk home. We have bear traffic the boy has grown up having it on him--but the hoslter doesn't fit in the mail box--which is going to be different for him. Yes, people learn quick if there is a need to pack. It is not a playful game to play it has to be treated as a tool not a showoff deal. If we lived in a city in Alaska it would NOT be a need and it is only because of the bears are here and a major influx of rabbits on our land --A pair of nesting Eagles across the street seemed to have moved on we still have the two nest on our land but the lose of on pair has made a difference -----------just my conect the dots idea. Moose population down so rabbit is dinner for bears on my land for now.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

are there not many women-folk in your neck of the woods? i only ask because, he's a very attractive man. is he some sorta strange that makes a woman think 'creeper...ick'? we women do have some instincts about that sorta stuff...


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

no, i dont think he's any weirder(more weird?) than the rest of us. a lot of us have gone to the dating sites. he did say he is living in a very small place with not many if any unattached females to choose from. ~Georgia.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

tinknal said:


> Yer mustache curls over yer lip, at least one member here thinks that is a sign of mental illness..................................Or something.


I did not say it was a sign of mental illness. I said if a fella's moustache covered his mouth I wouldn't want to kiss him or watch him eating his food.

Sourdough's 'friend' looks eminently kissable to me :kissy: and I agree with Georgia, I don't think he's weird.

.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

naturelover said:


> I did not say it was a sign of mental illness. I said if a fella's moustache covered his mouth I wouldn't want to kiss him or watch him eating his food.
> 
> Sourdough's 'friend' looks eminently kissable to me :kissy: and I agree with Georgia, I don't think he's weird.
> 
> .


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/specialty-forums/country-singletree/464114-its-trap.html

I would direct you to posts 25, 28. 38, 44, and most specifically post #23. I don't recall any comment on "kissability" but of course I know you have a history of remembering that which did not occur.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Ok kids, I got slapped for supposedly importing another argument from somewhere else :nono:


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Shygal said:


> Ok kids, I got slapped for supposedly importing another argument from somewhere else :nono:



Well. Don't feel bad I got a four point infraction last night for posting a "Link" to "Seven Days and Six Nights" clip. I understand that rules are rules, but it does exhausting, might be time to start looking for a new place to interact....:shrug:


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Mooselover said:


> are there not many women-folk in your neck of the woods? i only ask because, he's a very attractive man. is he some sorta strange that makes a woman think 'creeper...ick'? we women do have some instincts about that sorta stuff...



NO Women.......None. He lives in a abandoned Gold Mining town. Total population (14) fourteen humans and 47 bears. There are eight single males age 24 to 66, one married couple, one lesbian couple, and two children. The nearest city with women is Anchorage, Alaska which is 83 miles by road.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Shygal said:


> Ok kids, I got slapped for supposedly importing another argument from somewhere else :nono:


Spanked or slapped? Either way...that's hot.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

tinknal said:


> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/specialty-forums/country-singletree/464114-its-trap.html
> 
> I would direct you to posts 25, 28. 38, 44, and most specifically post #23. I don't recall any comment on "kissability" but of course I know you have a history of remembering that which did not occur.


What's the matter with you, boy? You can selectively list the posts by number and tell lies about them but you can't read and comprehend the freaking things. If you can't be bothered to read them and comprehend them then why are you even bothering to tell lies and bring up posts that you didn't understand? Read number 38 about kissability. And then go jump in the nearest cold lake and quit trying to cause trouble. Hopefully the cold water will sharpen your brain.

.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

The weakness is always in someone else, as long as there is someone else to blame.
In real life, sometimes people just take wrong stances, then look really bad defending them.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

You too. :bored:

.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Sourdough said:


> Well. Don't feel bad I got a four point infraction last night for posting a "Link" to "Seven Days and Six Nights" clip. I understand that rules are rules, but it does exhausting, might be time to start looking for a new place to interact....:shrug:


What was wrong with the clip?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Only on ST can a picture thread turn in to a fight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

You'll have to excuse my obvious mental illness. I didn't shave this morning. Plus all those "dead brain sales"(buy one, get one free). Because I had 3 beers yesterday too.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

And miracles never cease, so far FBB hasn't posted or said a word. Proving he does know how to follow directions.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Raven12 said:


> Only on ST can a picture thread turn in to a fight.


ANYTHING on ST turns into a fight LOL


----------

